# Cheetah, el robot cuadrúpedo más rápido del mundo



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 6, 2012)

De las de empresas que se dedican al desarrollo tanto de robots  humanoides como de aquellos otros que imitan el comportamiento de  ciertos animales, hay una que destaca sobremanera sobre el resto por la  espectacularidad, el grado de perfeccionamiento y la sofisticación  tecnológica de sus creaciones: Boston Dynamics.

Gracias a la generosa financiación que recibe de DARPA, una agencia  ligada al Departamento de Defensa de Estados Unidos que se encarga del  desarrollo de nuevas tecnologías destinadas a uso militar, en los  últimos años ha creado prototipos increíbles como Petman, un androide  que se desplaza de manera prácticamente idéntica a como lo hace una persona, o AlphaDog, un enorme robot de 4 patas que  puede saltar, subir cuestas, transportar cargas de casi 200 kilogramos e  incluso mantener el equilibrio después de recibir empujones.






Tras una temporada en la que apenas si se habían filtrado noticias  acerca de lo que estaban cociendo en sus laboratorios, han vuelto a la  carga esta semana anunciando la última criatura a la que han dado forma:  Cheetah. Se trata, así lo aseguran, del robot con patas más rápido que  se ha creado jamás, siendo capaz de alcanzar una velocidad máxima de 29  kilómetros por hora.






Sus movimientos están basados en los que realizan los animales en la  naturaleza, de modo que para adquirir mayor velocidad aumenta la zancada  y el ritmo de la misma flexionando las extremidades mecánicas y  volviéndolas a colocar en su posición inicial con gran rapidez de manera  similar a como lo hace el guepardo, el depredador del que ha tomado  prestado el nombre.

Cheetah no ha sido creado específicamente para llevar a cabo  operación militar alguna, pero el DARPA ha anunciado que la tecnología  que incorpora podría ofrecer un amplio abanico de posibilidades al  ejército estadounidense en potenciales operaciones militares del futuro.

Fuente: www.abadiadigital.com


----------



## 0002 (Mar 10, 2012)

No imagino como serán las cosas, cuando hagan la presentación de un Zoid .


----------



## Agustinw (Mar 10, 2012)

28km/h eso es mucho mas rapido de lo que corre una persona promedio


----------



## 0002 (Mar 10, 2012)

Por lo mismo lo digo, la tecnología digital se hace más pequeña, es decir, menos espacio para la posicionar el cerebro del robot si se necesita que funcione sin cables, la industria de la metalurgia cada vez es capaz de desarrollar aleaciones más resistentes y livianas, lo que nos lleva al algo más grande pero sin mucho peso, lo del zoid creo que no es un sueño "guajiro" para algunos...

Saludos.


----------



## Agustinw (Mar 11, 2012)

Si eso mismo pienso yo ahora se puede tener una computadora de hace 9 años en un smart phone o en una tablet pc


----------



## Misterkubo (Mar 11, 2012)

Eso es tecnologia a gran velocidad!!


----------



## Nepper (Mar 24, 2012)

ahora tienen que enseñarle a girar a gran velocidad


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 24, 2012)

Es maravilloso el tema del equilibrio, pero la velocidad se nota que aún les falta bastante. Un humano corredor de maratón (42 kM) alcanza una velocidad promedio de 20 kM/h. Por supuesto en 100 metros muchísimo más, y como velocidad pura (tomando el tramo de mayor velocidad adquirida) un poco más de 43 kM/h.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2012)

che y ladrara?no dice nada ¡¡algun rugido de baja frecuencia para aterrorizar ? algo? nadita?


----------



## fernandob (Mar 24, 2012)

la diferencia es que la evolucion fue azaroza, y demoro millones de años.
lo que estamos haciendo es , aunque parezca una blasfemia a ojos de fanaticos un "diseño inteligente".
por eso avanzamos muy rapido, comparado con la naturaleza.

a este paso todo llega, y el final es la creacion de unidades que se puedan replicar y que piensen aunque sea minimamente .
es el inicio de una nueva forma de vida.
hasta ahora se concentran en probar movimientos y demas cosas, pero cuando se llegue a loq ue digo......anda a saber.
.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Mar 26, 2012)

Fernando, a que te referis con una nueva forma de vida?? yo no soy unos de esos tipos que estan en contra de la tecnologia, pero la verdad que me parece inutil la invension de un robot, creo que tenemos problemas mas importantes que solucionar. Que nueva forma de vida vamos a tener cuando agotemos todos los recursos y este planeta nos quiera hechar a patadas en el tuje. Nose es mi punto de vista, de todas formas todos son validos.

Saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 26, 2012)

Lo mas curioso de petman es su cabeza jajaja





alejandro electronica dijo:


> pero la verdad que me parece inutil la invension de un robot, creo que tenemos problemas mas importantes que solucionar.
> Saludos



No tanto, muchos de estos diseños se realizan con la finalidad de ser utiles a la humanidad, ya imagino una persona que no pueda caminar con unas piernas como las de estas maquinas


----------



## fernandob (Mar 26, 2012)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Fernando, a que te referis con una nueva forma de vida?? yo no soy unos de esos tipos que estan en contra de la tecnologia, pero la verdad que me parece inutil la invension de un robot, creo que tenemos problemas mas importantes que solucionar. Que nueva forma de vida vamos a tener cuando agotemos todos los recursos y este planeta nos quiera hechar a patadas en el tuje. Nose es mi punto de vista, de todas formas todos son validos.
> 
> Saludos



alejandro, te dire una cosa :

"anda a saber" 

y te dire que resume todo , por que no sabemos como sera el futuro, si perduraremos o seremos solo una perdida de tiempo para la naturaleza.
anda a saber.
quizas seamos solo un escalon, un paso intermedio, una fogata que no deja nada o quizas deeje algo.
anda a saber.
quizas perduremos y mandemos robots a otros mundos y estos sean el futuro.
futuro es eso: tiempo .
no tiene por que ser NUESTRO futuro.


fijate como es la cosa: reproducirse , ese es el truco.
anda a saber de donde venimos, si de un azar hace millones de años o somos la creacion de otra raza, .
anda  a saber.

fijate que se habla ya de (por lo menos el concepto teorico) terraformar otros mundos, pues que es tan valido como enviar a un pequeño grupo de robots a otro mundo, a un mundo que posea recursos naturales (minerales) como para que dichos robots se reproduzcan , o se clonen , o como lo hagan , cuando tengamos la tecnologia.
y que modifiquen el ambiente y hagan un habitat cuando sean millones.
anda a saber como seria en el futuro la cosa, colonizar nuevos mundos.

quizas seamos nosotros los que no perduremos y si nuestra obra.
anda a saber.


que no deberia ser prioridad, es o es seguro, pero si miras la historia al parecer nosotros los humanos NO podemos frenar nuestra naturaleza y nuestra conducta, asi que en parte forjamos nuesro futuro y en parte no , vamos como una estampida de animales hacia no sabemos donde, si un terreno inmenso done correr hasta cansarnos o hacia un precipicio.

anda a saber.........solo el futuro lo dira.


----------



## djwash (Mar 27, 2012)

Parece facil que los robots alcancen cierto nivel de "inteligencia", y puedan almacenar muchisimos mas conocimientos que nosotros en sus "cerebros", pero no creo que llegen a ser una forma de "vida", se han preguntado que es lo que nos hace elegir que medias ponernos en la mañana? que color? que comidas? nos enojamos, suspiramos, nos hacemos a la orilla para descansar un ratito, caemos y algunos no nos levantamos, disfrutamos de la brisa fresca de verano, caminamos bajo la lluvia, nuestros latidos dejan de ser solo por nosotros, amor?

Al paso que vamos puede que algun dia el planeta nos pegue un voleo en el =&%, se me viene a la mente una pelicula, que nos muestra en principio muchos avances en la ciencia y tecnologia avanzada, pero que se centra en eso que las maquinas jamas podran tener...


----------



## fernandob (Mar 27, 2012)

que es "forma de vida" ??
preguntatelo.


y luego , te dire que se suele hablar de creacion y de evolucion.
fijate que estamos haciendo nosotros ?? 
es diseño inteligente, no azar.
si sobrevivimos en pocos miles de años habremos avanzado lo que la naturaleza le costo millones.
y no es ser arrogante, es lo que es.
somos un escalon mas.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 27, 2012)

Me autocito ya que puse esta misma definición en otro foro.


> Cualquier compuesto (no sé si es el término justo) que tenga capacidad  de almacenar infomación genética a nivel molecular y transferir dicha  información a una nueva estructura de tal forma que funcionalmente  actuen de manera similar.


Quizás en lugar de compuesto sea mejor sistema.
Cuando el humano sea capaz de crear algo parecido podríamos hablar de evolución o de diseño inteligente (curioso término que indica sutilmente un creador).
Y realmente si somos un escalón, agregaría *de* más


----------



## oswaldo10 (Mar 27, 2012)

acaso las maquinas que nosotros mismos creamos, algun dia llegaran a duplicarse ellas mismas, a autoreparase como lo hace nuestro cuerpo en algunas ocasiones?


----------



## djwash (Mar 27, 2012)

Como sea, así las maquinas lleguen a hacer lo que sea, no veo como pueden llegar a responder a instrucciones diferentes a las que le demos nosotros, lo diseñadores, nosotros aprendemos dos cosas y de esas dos podemos deducir nosotros mismos otras cosas, con solo pensar, pone en frente a un robot algo que no esta en su código... BSOD, diseño si, inteligente? Vida? Eso somos nosotros...


----------



## SHEIBER (Mar 27, 2012)

Este mundo al que estoy entrando es increíble y fascinante, he influye  de muchas maneras en nuestra vida.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 27, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Como sea, así las maquinas lleguen a hacer lo que sea, no veo como pueden llegar a responder a instrucciones diferentes a las que le demos nosotros, lo diseñadores, nosotros aprendemos dos cosas y de esas dos podemos deducir nosotros mismos otras cosas, con solo pensar, pone en frente a un robot algo que no esta en su código... BSOD, diseño si, inteligente? Vida? Eso somos nosotros...



HOY  hacemos lo que hacemos.
que te hace estar seguro de que JAMAS lograremos hacer lo que la naturaleza hizo POR AZAR ????? 

yo no discuto lo grandioso y maravilloso de la vida , de la naturaleza, es mas, le daria prioridad uno a preservarla y no cargarnosla en nuestro avance.

pero eso no quiere decir que no seamos capaces .

mil años mas?? 
dos mil años mas ??? 

no ves como avanzamos ?? como con cada descubrimiento , con cada avance expandimos nuestros horizontes.
no ves como somos millones de hormigas .......que encima estamos desperdigadas y bastante desorganizadas........huu......ni me imagino si un dia tirasemos todos para el mismo lado.

PERO .......todo lo que hagamos es parte de la naturaleza.

a mi no me cabe ninguna duda de que podremos hacerlo, solo me duele lo destructivos que somos.  
so en


----------



## djwash (Mar 27, 2012)

Puede ser fer, es casi seguro que no lo veamos nosotros, de que somos destructivos si, y duele...

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Mar 27, 2012)

Yo no estoy tan seguro que no llegaremos a verlo.

Si bien creo que aún estamos lejos de entender qué es la creatividad de una persona, por dar un ejemplo, me parece que aún en nuestras vidas veremos robots con el nivel de inteligencia de un perro o un gato.

En los últimos años, por ejemplo, han surgido robots que pueden aprender determinadas acciones por simple imitación de lo que hace un humano. Eso es sólo un ejemplo de que ya se alejan bastante de simples acciones preprogramadas.


----------



## JairoDaniel (Mar 28, 2012)

Es muy impresionante lo que la mente del hombre puede llegar a hacer pero con respecto a lo que dice Fernando, ésto no es vida es mecanismo, vida la tenemos nosotros, los animales, las plantas y las bacterias.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 28, 2012)

sipi y nopi.
la definicion de vida la hicimos nosotros.
como la definicion de "ser humano" .... aunque ...... 


bueno, volviendo a lo tuyo:
como sabes que nosotros no somos bichos biologicos hechos por unos seres no biologicos que ni imaginamos ?? 
hace millones de años ??

la NASA cuando se va a otros mundos a explorar crees que se limita a encontrar vida biologica ?? 
imaginate un planeta donde se formo....... .no se , permitime llamarlo "vida" a organismos estaticos que estan en un mundo donde es facil la conduccion electrica, y hay mucha materia como para que se formen uniones semiconductoras, y luego de millons de años ese mundo es una gigantesca supercomputadora donde muchisimso organismos independientes se comunican entre si , tienen conciencia de su ser , empatia por los demas , SIENTEN  y si, se reproducen de una forma que ahora no s eme ocurre, pero ellos a proposito crean las condiciones para que otros organismos similares se inicien .


o vamos a otro lado :
un mundo biologico pero que a nuesta vista parezca REPUGNANTE , que te parece ?? 

sabes que te quiero mostrar ?? 
que no somos quienes para juzgar y ademas solemso cometer el error o habito de juzgar siempre segun nuestro parecer y como mas nos conviene.

fijate que hasta hace poquito, bien poquito , los indios y negros NO ERAN HUMANOS y eso les permitia a los blancos tenerlos de esclavos.

¿ que es vida?? 
para que preguntamos ?? 
un perro es vida, un toro tambien , ..y ?? ¿ 

vos crees que lo qu ehoy llamamos robot sera igual dentro de mil años ??
y dentro de diez mil ?? 
y dentro de un millon ?¿¿?¿ 

tenes idea de como evolucionara la cosa ?? evolucion inteligente y tambien evolucion azaroza.
tenes idea ?? 

mira lo que llego a evolucionar de una ameba .


----------



## chclau (Mar 29, 2012)

Concuerdo con Fernando, la vida es una definición y como toda definición tiene sus puntos flojos y sus fronteras grises. Los virus son a veces apenas un cacho de DNA que no se sabe si definirlo como algo vivo o no. Hay seres vivos que nos cuesta clasificar como animales o plantas. Hay mamíferos que ponen huevos. Hay peces que hacen partos parecidos a los de los mamíferos.

Toda definición que hagamos es una abstracción, y siempre encontrará desafíos. Justamente uno de los grandes desafíos en la creación de inteligencia robótica es plasmar esa increíble capacidad nuestra de abstracción en la mente robótica.

Por otra parte, además de los increíbles avances en microelectrónica y MEMS que todos nosotros conocemos por ser parte de nuestra profesión, hay avances igualmente increíbles en el estudio de las neuronas y del cerebro. Qué saldrá de todo esto... no lo sé. Espero que nuestros lados buenos le sigan ganando a nuestros lados auto destructivos. Si es así, nuestros bisnietos verán un mundo que ni podemos imaginarnos.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 29, 2012)

es mas, te diria que la cosa no es todo  "lo que podamos hacer nosotros" .

creo o imagino yo que cuando logremos un limite basico de ahi en mas la cosa seguira sola.
me refiero a que cuando (voy a imaginar un poco ) :
de igual forma que la evolucion de la vida se fue modificando y las distintas formas de vida fueron apareciendo para ADAPTARSE  al entorno , y asi hoy dia hay muchisimas formas de vida DE IGUAL MODO  ocurrira que una vez que hayamos creado robots que sean capaces de replicarse  (no me refiero a robots como aparatos con engranajes y tornillos, ANDA A SABER que sera dentro de mil años , las nuevas ciencias) .
decia, que una vez que hayamos hecho ........ vamos a un ejemplo:

necesitamos robots para un planeta en el cual queremos hacerlo un poco mas amigable para la vida, asi que soltamos "robots" que puedan estar ahi y que ellos mismos se reproduzcan o se autoensamblen , pues que si los dejamos alli miles de años ellos mismos podran  modificarse y los que veamos dentro de mil años sean muy distintos a los que dejamos.

Y DE IGUAL MODO  con el soft:
nosotros podemos crear un soft que sea similar pero no igual a lo que es pensar y razonar y tomar desiciones, y en eso creo que hay un punto de INDEPENDENCIA .
hasta cierto punto , hoy dia una maquina hace lo que nosotros le decimos y nada mas.
pero llegara el dia en el que haremos un programa con las bases para que el mismo programa pueda evolucionar y modificarse para mejorar y de ahi en mas, con tiempo podra llegar a algo como nosotros o mucho mejor aun .

no ven la diferencia ??? 
nosotros, en nuestra evoluciion es a prueba y error, pero una forma asi, que pueda modificarse a si mismo (soft) en base a desiciones inteligentes, puede evolucionar en 10 años lo que nosotros tardamos millones .

y en hard.........el universo es absolutamente inhospito para nosotros, uno de cada millones de planetas o cuerpos en el universo puede albergar vida biologica, eso lo sabemos, somos muy especializados para nuestro planeta.
pero una forma de vida de metal o que pueda modificar su cuerpo segun el planeta, tiene todo el universo para expandirse.
es INCREIBLE  la diferencia.

y las pautas para crrear ese soft minimo que permita la auto evolucion aun no lo tenemos , pero ni dudo que se pueda hacer...........si.....ya se ha hecho............no es imposible, YA ESTA, es solo tiempo .



ADEMAS, hay algo que no ven :
hay 2 cosas distintas:
el hard y el soft.
cuerpo y mente.
cuerpo para sostener al soft hay muchos, ya vieron que biologicamente hay forma de caballo , de mono , de elefante, de pez .
y soft, bueno, lo mas poderoso es lo nuestro , aunque hay especificos en otras funciones .
pero son 2 areas distintas, que en general obviamente deberan unirse.
a nosotros el hard nos limita para expandirnos en el universo, nuestro cuerpo es muy delicado y necesita las condiciones de al tierra que son unicas (***) .
y nuestro soft es casi diria un juguete nuevo en la vida, asi que a no presumir.
encima, si bien tenemos esas cosas que nos hacen creernos "unicos y maraviilla de dios".
pero bastante estupidos somos en muchos aspectos ya que a pesar de (***) saben muy bien como estamos tratando a nuestro entorno.

nosotros "usamos" en nuestra cabeza el que somos unicos, sensibles, empaticos y bla bla.
pero tranquilamente un soft inteligente nos pasaria por arriba.
encima.......lo que se dice INTELIGENTE , INTELIGENTE es hacer lo que consideramos mas adecuado.
nosotros nos dejamos llevar por muchas cosas, decimos que esta mal contaminar pero lo hacemos , que esta mal robar pero lo hacemos, nos dejamos llevar como manada por un mandatario , repetimos en nuestros hijos la educacion cerrada que nos dieron (religion, odios, costumbres brutas, etc) .
POR FAVOR...........saben cuanto le falta a nuestro soft ??
muchisimo.

que es mejor que el de un mono narigudo eso seguro.
pero no somos la perfeccion.

y encima , la capacidad de evolucionar, que me dicen ??? 
ni depende de nosotros.

no se, creo que nos cuesta ver las cosas ya que por nuestra educacion estamos demasiado cerrados o con preconceptos para ver mas alla, igual ,digamos lo que digamos el tiempo lo dira.
y lo grandioso que se logre sera gracias a quienes se esfuercen y vean mas alla y no gracias a los que alimenten las excusas que como seres humanos solemos poner.
ya se ha demostrado a lo largo de estos ultimos mil años infinidad de veces que lo que uno dice:
"esto es imposible" 

si es posible.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2012)

emite algun rugido asi tipo animal el robot ese? o es mudito?


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 29, 2012)

tanta tecnologia y la cheeta corre al reves!!  o me parece a mi ??  ja XD!


----------



## Ahorsa (May 1, 2012)

Jaja, yo también crei que corria al revez.


----------



## fernandob (May 1, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> emite algun rugido asi tipo animal el robot ese? o es mudito?



mira, por lo que veo es confuso saber cual es el derecho y cual es el revez.......asi que bien puede verse como rugido (un sonido) o como un pedito.


----------

